# DICE MediaBridge 1500BT Review



## [email protected] SW (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello all,

Just wanted to share a quick review on my recent DICE MB install. Overall a big  to the kit, a few quirks to address but I'll get to that in a bit.

*Note: This was installed on a E39 M5 with Widescreen Navigation Monitor, cars w/o NAV monitor can use OEM radio or OBC for text readout*

*Box*








*Contents
*








*Close up of Microphone + wiring
*









*DSP Adapter
*








*Contents
*









Installation was a snap, just plug and play for those who have analog DSP. Those with digital DSP will have to purchase the separate DSP adapter and will have to tap into a +12V and Ground connection, I just used the following diagram courtesy of RichardP, in the thread below. . Wire taps are not included from DICE but we'll be including these just for your convenience with every DSP adapter kit.


> With Nav the general rule is that before September 2002 production is Digital (Converter required), September 2002 build on is Analogue (No Converter).
> 
> The ONLY way to be 100% sure is to check the existing CD Changer connections, if you have a 3 pin connector and small coaxial cable then it's Digital, if you have a 3 pin and 6 pin connector then it's Analogue.
> 
> http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/m5...abridge-multimedia-hub-bmw-2.html#post1874698


*Tapped wires on the radio module connector.
*









*DSP adapter hooked up
*









*A bunch of wires 
*









Basically, this unit replaces the OEM CD changer. I removed mine because it just got in the way

I didn't really feel the need to wire on the microphone so unfortunately I can't really attest to the functionality of the hands free phone calls but I did make a few test calls and it was crystal clear but obviously I could not talk back. It'd be great if DICE released some firmware in the future that allows you to speak back thru the phone's MIC and have the sound playback on the car's speakers...not sure if this is possible but that would be ideal.

Minor bug that has yet to be fixed unfortunately for cars with older radio modules...the text comes up all scrambled on the monitor.











> If you get the word 'Track' in small letters when using the CD Changer, like this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This can easily be fixed by simply waiting a few seconds (or by pressing the switch view button) and it should go back to normal display like below. Still, it's pretty annoying if you're trying to change the MB unit's settings like Volume, Bass, Treble, etc. 

















Alternatively, by simply switching the DIP on the MB unit itself, you can have it display everything on the Dashboard OBC display. No bugs here to report. (Unless you have dead pixels on this display, but that's neither here nor there)

























The unit fully supports text readout for song name/artist and the like but unfortunately unless the phone has AVRCP1.3 (which I guess iPhone 3GS doesn't have??? Does iPhone 4 have it?), this info will not show up if streaming music via BT.

The sound quality is great using USB flash or BT streaming. 
It's not 100% but I'd say around 95% of the sound quality of the OEM 6CD changer.
I have yet to try connecting my iPhone/iPod directly to the unit as I hate wires 

Full steering wheel / headunit control works with via BT (previous/next) even in Pandora!

Updating firmware was a snap as well using the included USB cable, register the device, download the updater software, plug it in and in a few minutes it'll be updated to the latest firmware.

For the money, I think it's a good solution. For somebody like me who doesn't want to deal with hassle of running wires this is a perfect setup. I use it primarily with my iPhone via BT streaming so I can listen to my MP3 tunes and Pandora as well to mix it up. Overall, money well spent :thumbup:

Comments, thoughts and concerns welcome!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

The text issue you are experiencing is due to a retrofitted 16:9 screen and older radio module. 

Once the module is updated to a BM53 unit - this will be corrected.


----------



## [email protected] SW (Dec 4, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> The text issue you are experiencing is due to a retrofitted 16:9 screen and older radio module.
> 
> Once the module is updated to a BM53 unit - this will be corrected.


Thanks for the info Tom :thumbup:

Is it at all possible for DICE to correct this issue for cars with older radio modules in a future firmware update?

Also any insight into the BT streaming MP3ID on the iPhone?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

[email protected] SW said:


> Thanks for the info Tom :thumbup:
> 
> Is it at all possible for DICE to correct this issue for cars with older radio modules in a future firmware update?
> 
> Also any insight into the BT streaming MP3ID on the iPhone?


This isn't a DICE issue - it's a hardware issue within the e39 that affects some 00-01 models only.

What device are you using for A2DP - just the iPhone?


----------



## [email protected] SW (Dec 4, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> This isn't a DICE issue - it's a hardware issue within the e39 that affects some 00-01 models only.
> 
> What device are you using for A2DP - just the iPhone?


I see, thanks for the clarification.

iPhone 3GS with iOS 4.1.


----------

